# Aptitude test in MCAT ?



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

hello everyone,
I wanted to know about the aptitude test in MCAT. After I've seen the sample paper for 2011, I believe that's easy. Here I am a little confused! 

What do you think has the test made the MCAT easy or would that further categorize people according to their mental capabilities ? 

Also how do we prepare for it ? 

Thanks#happy


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

It will definately categorize ppl according to their mental capabilities, becoz it has 
nothing to do with curriculum . . basically, it is meant for assessing mental abilities and behavioural attributes of candidates. 

the only way for its preparation is to practice mcq bank from relevant aptitude books . . 
KIPS publications has one such book: QUANTITATIVE & ANALYTICAL SKILL BUILDERS. 

Hopfuly; it will cover 2 out of 3 topics for aptitude test and the 3rd one is general; ETHICS and MORALITY. 

I dont knw any book for this particular topic . . If any1 knwz den plz share name?.


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

I have got this book from KIPS and today will be asking professors from KIPS for any further assistance. I too am in dire need of some excellent books . If I'll be getting some info I'll let you know 

thnx

One last question, the ethics and morality is so general and none of the mcq options can be the best answer, do they have particular answers? Can a student lose his/her marks there?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok thnx. 

Obviously, their will b only a single correct answer for ethics and morality mcqs also otherwise it would be useless to introduce any such section . . 
but here, answers will be those Xpected to be most closer to queries. 
Still, their is alwz confusion about particular answers for such questions as I have Xperienced same in FMH test.


----------

